
Obama advocates for censorship of internet - PKop
https://www.yahoo.com/news/obama-decries-wild-west-media-landscape-214642552.html
======
krapp
The original title of this article is "Obama decries 'wild west' media
landscape."

Please avoid changing a title to add your own sensationalist spin or political
bias. That's what the comments are for.

As per the site guidelines, titles should default to the original unless the
original is misleading or clickbait (in this case, the original is neither.)

~~~
mtmail
Agree, the title "Obama advocates for censorship of internet" is misleading
when the articles quotes the president with "The answer is obviously not
censorship"

------
PKop
"We are going to have to rebuild within this wild-wild-west-of-information
flow some sort of curating function that people agree to," Obama said at an
innovation conference in Pittsburgh.

------
cjbprime
Flagged for false title.

